# New HR54 refuses to connect to Internet



## sppunk (Feb 17, 2012)

A few weeks ago I upgraded to the 54, and when the tech was here it took him three tries to get it to take my wifi password before it finally took. All was well then.

Yesterday I came home and it was not connected so I went to reconnect to no avail. I tried no less than 10 times. I've reset my modem and router, the 54 itself, I reset connection and tried again, etc. I called DTV and they had no solutions other than roll a tech, which I'd rather avoid due to scheduling. 

I'm running Comcast 150mb down on a relatively new Motorola Surfboard and Airport Xtreme. No other devices are having connection issues, I've even turned all others off to see if it was an overload issue. 

Any suggestions?

If it makes any difference since upgrading the DTV apps have never been able to connect to the receivers so I can't record or anything from it. I had called tech support about this and we got it to eventually work it it dropped the connecting like 10 minutes later. 

Not really pleased with the "upgrade" ...


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

I suggest you change the Wireless password - to something all lower case - Some time the more complex the password makes it the harder for the on screen (wireless connection) to connect - - it won't connect REASON password failure.

Then Start over through the menu and re-do the internet connection.


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

After a weekend update, I was having a problem with the network connection (MOCA connection). A "Red Button Reset" (RBR) corrected the problem.


----------



## sppunk (Feb 17, 2012)

alnielsen said:


> After a weekend update, I was having a problem with the network connection (MOCA connection). A "Red Button Reset" (RBR) corrected the problem.


Tried that to no avail.


----------



## sppunk (Feb 17, 2012)

WestDC said:


> I suggest you change the Wireless password - to something all lower case - Some time the more complex the password makes it the harder for the on screen (wireless connection) to connect - - it won't connect REASON password failure.
> 
> Then Start over through the menu and re-do the internet connection.


It actually is all lowercase, complete with a $ and two numerals.

It's only 8 characters, not really complex at all actually.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

sppunk said:


> It actually is all lowercase, complete with a $ and two numerals.
> 
> It's only 8 characters, not really complex at all actually.


Get rid of $ sign


----------



## Whiskey River (Apr 7, 2009)

The bosses computer in our office was only using WiFi, and it was hit or miss every single day whether or not it was going to work, I put a bigger antenna on the Access Point, did nothing for increasing signal strength, I even boosted the signal level using modified firmware DD-WRT and that didn't help either, I then moved the Access Point closer, and no difference, WiFi is just not very reliable, so I hardwired a cat-5 Ethernet, BOOM all problems went away. So for limited use WiFi is fine, but damn it can be pickey as all can be whether its going to work consistently.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sppunk said:


> A few weeks ago I upgraded to the 54, and when the tech was here it took him three tries to get it to take my wifi password before it finally took. All was well then.
> 
> Yesterday I came home and it was not connected so I went to reconnect to no avail. I tried no less than 10 times. I've reset my modem and router, the 54 itself, I reset connection and tried again, etc. I called DTV and they had no solutions other than roll a tech, which I'd rather avoid due to scheduling.
> 
> ...


Why are you using wireless? Can't you hook it up to an Ethernet connection?

Rich


----------



## sppunk (Feb 17, 2012)

Rich said:


> Why are you using wireless? Can't you hook it up to an Ethernet connection?
> 
> Rich


Not without doing serious cable runs through joists. No basement to drop into and no way to run wire except up and over - that'd require going through multiple walls upstairs due to plumbing fixtures.

I've never had connection issues to many other devices in my house, even on the 3rd floor as far from the router s one can get. I have expectations of a new machine's wifi to work. The router is probably 35' away from the 54 with one hollow wall between them so distance isn't an issue.


----------



## tn_tech (Apr 24, 2016)

You will need to either A) have a service tech install a directv broadband DECA, which is a ethernet to coax adapter. ..aka wired network adapter. Or B) you could try a different model router. It could be your firewall settings, but I doubt it.

Another possible solution is a set of home plugs. They use the electric outlets to route your Internet. I have seen this work,but the dtv bb deca will be your best bet.


----------



## tomspeer46 (Nov 17, 2011)

A lot of wireless router problems have to do with the wireless security settings. When I first got my HR54 last year, I had problems setting up the wireless. Every router manufacturer uses different terms for some of the parameters. If you change these, you will have to change them on all your wireless devices, Assuming you are using a,wireless-N router, What you want to use is a security mode of WPA2 Personal, and a WPA algorithm of AES or AES+TKIP. However, I firmly believe a wired connection of some sort is a better choice, preferably a CCK, also known as a DECA- Broadband, which can be installed any where you can get a wired Ethernet dropa nd the DTV coax in the same place. I no longer use wireless


----------



## tomspeer46 (Nov 17, 2011)

If you already have a CCK, you don't want the wireless connection to be enabled. It causes serious network topology problems.


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

I had similar problems; solved with 2 powerline adapters. One plugged into outlet close to router with Ethernet cable running to router, the second plugged in close to dvr with Ethernet wire running to DVR. Works like a charm.


----------

